# What is the employment situation for apprentices at local 98?



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

owl said:


> I was wondering if apprentices out local 98 experiencing steady employment. How have things been over the past two or three years?
> 
> I am also curious about the situation for journeymen. How many electricians on the bench?


I can answer all of your questions about 98 but a few things first?
Where are you from? (generally speaking)
Why are you interested in Apprentices?
Why are you interested about the Journeyman list?
Are looking to apply for Apprenticeship OR are you already a Journeyman?


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Will take further input, however.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

owl said:


> Will take further input, however.


Ok Johnny Five.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

It somehow deleted part of my message, which is why that made no sense .


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm curious about this too. I just took the 98's apprentice test and had my interview also. (impressed all 6 of the guys who interviewed me). Currently non union and would love to get that acceptance letter, but currently my company has 3+ years of guaranteed work. Hard to leave that in this economy


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BobbyD said:


> ............ but currently my company has 3+ years of guaranteed work. Hard to leave that in this economy


Sorry. I never could swallow that line. :no:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Sorry. I never could swallow that line. :no:


It is only the old fish that can see the hook under the bait.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_dollywood....?_

~CS~


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> _dollywood....?_
> 
> ~CS~


Dolly Parton has a theme park somewhere in Tennessee. Opens in the spring.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

eejack said:


> It is only the old fish that can see the hook under the bait.:thumbsup:


eejack, awesome quote. i will have to try and remember that one.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

Vic098 said:


> I can answer all of your questions about 98 but a few things first?
> Where are you from? (generally speaking)
> Why are you interested in Apprentices?
> Why are you interested about the Journeyman list?
> Are looking to apply for Apprenticeship OR are you already a Journeyman?


Just an update here, 
I answered Owls questions via PM.
Any one who has any questions regarding 98 feel free to PM me and ill answer them to the best of my ability.


----------

